# It is still Easter



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

It is amazing the situation most if not all of us find our selves in with the Covid 19 virus. Whole industries closed and many others on real serious restrictions. Not many whose lives have not been affected and many greatly.

Yet it is still Easter. Let that sink in. Many who are faithful Christians celebrate it as a very Holy and important event in the life of Jesus Christ. Many know the history of his birth, how a young lady who was a virgin was selected to give birth to him and the birth itself was not well noted as might have been expected as he was born in a stable. Just think, many here have a bond of sort to that stable with the raising of animals and feed for them. Others here with their herds of sheep might have wondered about those shepherds whom were visited by a Heavenly Host of Angels.

As special as his birth IS, his death was as sad. Many lost hope as he was crucifer for OUR sins. Sin's cost is spiritual death and it a debt that must be paid either by the person or a source that is able and the only source that is sinless was and still is Jesus, the son of God. Man felt their hope was lost with his death, some understood but most did not.

Then came EASTER! As first the ladies (yep they were up and out taking care of others needs before the men as is often still today) found Jesus' grave empty and learned his body was not stolen. So if not stolen then what had happen? He arose! He defeated death!

He paid the price for our sins and made that payment available to anyone who wanted it and willing to ask. The gift required asking for God's forgiveness of our sins. The gift is still available and still free to each who ask.

Yes, tomorrow is still Easter even with Covid 19. Whether we are able to attend our Church or other event to again celebrate his victory and the gift of Eternal life with him it is awesome. He won, regardless what Satan tired or thinks. Thank God for the victory.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

AMEN! HE IS RISEN INDEED!


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Amen!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Amen!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Christ is risen!!


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

He is risen. Do not be afraid! Matthew 28


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

2 Corinthians 5:21

21 For he hath made him to be sin for us, who knew no sin; that we might be made the righteousness of God in him.

Thank you you Palmettokat


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life. For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life.

John 3: 16


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Easter Message From Sleepy Joe:


----------

